# Review - Rlt 27



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

*RLT Watch Co. - Limited Edition Automatic Watch - RLT27 *

So Jason asked me to do a mini review for this watch but what do I know about watches I just know what I like and I like this watch, I like this watch a lot. From the moment I saw it revealed on the forum I knew that I wanted one. Then I read that it would be a limited edition and I thought I wouldnâ€™t stand a chance at getting one. I kept reading the forum waiting for the announcement from Roy that an update was due.

Then it came, an update within an hour. I still thought that I might miss out so I sat there drinking my tea and a finger on the refresh button. Clicking every 30 seconds to update the RLT home page. Then it happened New Items added 2nd March 2006 I clicked the link and found the watch put it in the shopping cart and went off to pay for it. This seemed to take an age and a new credit card didnâ€™t help a swift and trouble free transaction but it finally went through now I just had to wait and Roy confirmed that I got one. Now it was just a wait until the postman called.

There on the kitchen table was a small grey package. I ripped it open and took out the bubble wrapped case. With the bubble wrap removed I unzipped the case to reveal the watch. As I removed it from the case the first thing you notice is the weight, Roy stated that it was around 200 grams but it seemed more. Itâ€™s a big watch, bigger than any other watch I have.










The watch head is a solid chunk of Swiss steel 47 mm wide including the crown with a display back that is screwed onto the case and water resistant to 10 ATMs. The bezel rotates with a lovely click. The dial is white with raised green on black numerals.










The lume works well reflecting off the white dial to illuminate the numerals. Topping this is the mineral glass with a magnifying bubble over the black on white date wheel an absolute boon for those of us with dodgy eyesight.

The bracelet is solid and 3.5 mm thick and attaches to the watch with 24 mm curved ends. I donâ€™t think that there is a leather strap that would suit this watch it just wouldnâ€™t look right.










The movement is the 25 Jewel Automatic Wind ETA 2824-2 with quick set date and hack seconds. Tried and tested, ready for a lifetime of service. Through the display back the movement can be seen and as usual Roy has engraved the rotor, although not in the usual script. The change probably came about after recent forum discussion although I donâ€™t mind either would have been OK with me.










Roy has created a great watch one I shall look after in the coming years. As with the RLT 15 it is not numbered but how many of us have one of those. The one thing that is missing is Royâ€™s initials engraved on the bracelet clasp. All in all a great watch and a watch like this doesnâ€™t come along too often

Thanks Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice review Julian,

I diddnt notice it was 24mm, I havent got a 24mm watch yet


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice review Julian,
> 
> I didn't notice it was 24mm, I havent got a 24mm watch yet


I was thinking as I read the review, and saw "I donâ€™t think that there is a leather strap that would suit this watch" - one of Jason's _Half-a-Moo_ straps would probably work!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Most Panerai 40 and 44mm cases are 24mm so there is lots and lots of potential straps to try but you may be right that it only looks good on the bracelet...

Can you add a shot of the back and the ones you too of the side with the 009 for comparison as that may be useful for anyone thinking about one of these...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Side by side



















I don't have a decent shot of the back but will take one later today.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very good review, Julian. Nice photos too! I'm trying to wait for the 28, but this watch is growing on me. I'd love to see a black dial!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the pix Julian, I think they will complete the review to a t. They really show the size of this monster.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

, Tim, I think this watch might need the full moo


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice review Julian and nice to see some comparison pics of the watch too







.

Looks like a very substantial watch. It even managed to swallow up the 009







and the bracelt looks the biz too!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hakim, Roy told me he will be developing a rubber option just for you....









(er before anyone gets excited - I am joking and have not spoken to Roy about this and doubt Roy will offer anything other than the bracelet for this watch, this post is meant as a joke to continue the threads about Hakim's rubber fettish as alluded to by his smiley after saying he liked the bracelet... its less fun when you have a longer caveat than the joke but you know how forumers are!














)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 12:45 PM
> 
> Hakim, Roy told me he will be developing a rubber option just for you....
> 
> (er before anyone gets excited - I am joking and have not spoken to Roy about this and doubt Roy will offer anything other than the bracelet for this watch, this post is meant as a joke to continue the threads about Hakim's rubber fettish as alluded to by his smiley after saying he liked the bracelet... its less fun when you have a longer caveat than the joke but you know how forumers are!


Oh darn it! Just when you got my hopes high Jon!









I think a rubber strap would suit this watch really well too!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes we all agreed that you need to learn how to wear a bracelet now youre a big boy!
















Hakim, If I get one of these I'll add a shot in here of it on my Panerai rubber strap, just for you... actually the Pan rubber is available very cheapy as Paneristi seem not to like them (im not sure why as they are nice and soft and a really comfortable strap for a large watch), so maybe you will manage this before me!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 01:33 AM
> 
> Yes we all agreed that you need to learn how to wear a bracelet now youre a big boy!
> 
> Hakim, If I get one of these I'll add a shot in here of it on my Panerai rubber strap, just for you... actually the Pan rubber is available very cheapy as Paneristi seem not to like them (im not sure why as they are nice and soft and a really comfortable strap for a large watch), so maybe you will manage this before me!


Hmmmm.....I don't know how to use bracelets Jon, but I do know how to use handcuffs!
















I've never looked at the Panerai straps. Are they 22mm or 24mm?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 01:33 AM
> >
> > Yes we all agreed that you need to learn how to wear a bracelet now youre a big boy!
> >
> ...


Of course you do... you learnt fast when you were arrested for dodgy inuendos!
















24mm or 26mm. I have the 24mm rubber and its the nicest rubber Ive strapped on (oh arrest me now, officer!)







Seriously tho it would look great with this case as it has a very Panerai style bezel. The only downside is that this case has a curve that the Panerai dont.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Turn face the wall and spread 'em buster!








Ooops sorry wrong forum, we ain't got no cowboys here!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Medic!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just a couple of shots of the back.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice review Julian.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Really wish I'd bought one of these when they were available.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Daveinspain said:


> Really wish I'd bought one of these when they were available.


 Me too :wallbash: As Panerai /submersable inspired watches go;that one of Roys was superb :thumbup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice review and thank you.

Good looking watch.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Didn't Roy also make a quartz version for someone? Seem to remember seeing a quartz movement through the display back was unusual!


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

ANDI said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > Really wish I'd bought one of these when they were available.
> ...


Come to think of it I've never seen one come up for resale.......but then you wouldn't would you


----------

